# I Beg Of You....more Force Feeding And Revenge Stories, Please Please Please!!!!!



## fatlilboy

There is nothing like being tied down and force fed, especially for revenge. Perhaps a kidnapping. Okay, I have issues....lol....but I love it...love it....love it!!! Please.....someone......blindfold me......take me to a tremendous bakery type dungeon.....and stuff me and fatten me forcefully and laboriously and tactfully, yet competently. Something about being made horny while being stuffed and fattened is a tremendous turn on. For some reason, the gay sites do it best for me, and I'm not even remotely homosexual. They do nipple playing.....getting men all rock hard and forcing them to eat while poking their growing blubber and commenting about how fat they're getting. Oh, I gotta go before I explode.:eat2: :eat1: :smitten:


----------



## Observer

Thank you for expressing your desires, but before getting your hopes up I need to suggest you read the guidelines in the Recent Additions forum. There are sites (not just gay ones either) which are much more graphic and exploitative than Dimensions. Some of the items you have requested would not make it pas first read here.

All proposed contributions to the Dimensions site are supposed to be primarily weight related in some way and not primely focused on other genres. Sexual orientation is not a determinative factor, but excessive protagonist abuse can be. So far our group of writers has been very prolific in responding with stories within these guidelines, but especially in light of recent events and complaints from the community we are taking the acceptability guidelines seriously.


----------



## fatlilboy

Observer said:


> Thank you for expressing your desires, but before getting your hopes up I need to suggest you read the guidelines in the Recent Additions forum. There are sites (not just gay ones either) which are much more graphic and exploitative than Dimensions. Some of the items you have requested would not make it pas first read here.
> 
> All proposed contributions to the Dimensions site are supposed to be primarily weight related in some way and not primely focused on other genres. Sexual orientation is not a determinative factor, but excessive protagonist abuse can be. So far our group of writers has been very prolific in responding with stories within these guidelines, but especially in light of recent events and complaints from the community we are taking the acceptability guidelines seriously.



I appreciate your response, but it's totally unrelated and irrelevant to my post. I'm not gay, as stated. I simply asked for force feeding stories and mentioned nothing of an abusive nature, though there are those less understanding individuals who would accuse us of that. LizzyNY has the total package. She knows about force feeding and writes about it quite well. Unfortunately, there aren't enough of her kind out there. I never suggested being graphic either. Creative prose writers can certainly establish the proper criteria and find the right balance. 

As far as complaints from the community......WHA???? Where? Who even cares enough to visit us other than our kind? You lost me on that one.


----------



## Blackjack

fatlilboy said:


> As far as complaints from the community......WHA???? Where? Who even cares enough to visit us other than our kind? You lost me on that one.



Crazy abusive feeder types aren't the only ones writing or reading the stories here, you know. And if a whole bunch of people are complaining about a story- _any story_- chances are the moderators- such as Observer here- are gonna listen to the complaints instead of the silent supporters of it.


----------



## Observer

Thank you Blackjack, you made beautifully the point I was thinking of at the time. 

The Dimensions community is not (and hopefully never will be) made up of just one kind - and as curator of the library I try to maintain a balance of stories of numerous genres for all audiences. The collection does include a fair number of feeder type stories - including some with force feeding - but they do not go to the extremes of some sites on the Internet. Although we officially are an adult site and minors are not allowed to post. the fact is that they, especially older teens, are among us and they do read.

Conrad has set certain boundaries and we try to follow them. You may not be aware of the complaints and controversies that have erupted this past year (most have been resolved and removed). However, as Blackjack points out, we are sensitive to the voices and desires of the entire Community - which is not of one kind but very diverse.


----------



## fatlilboy

Observer said:


> Thank you Blackjack, you made beautifully the point I was thinking of at the time.
> 
> The Dimensions community is not (and hopefully never will be) made up of just one kind - and as curator of the library I try to maintain a balance of stories of numerous genres for all audiences. The collection does include a fair number of feeder type stories - including some with force feeding - but they do not go to the extremes of some sites on the Internet. Although we officially are an adult site and minors are not allowed to post. the fact is that they, especially older teens, are among us and they do read.
> 
> Conrad has set certain boundaries and we try to follow them. You may not be aware of the complaints and controversies that have erupted this past year (most have been resolved and removed). However, as Blackjack points out, we are sensitive to the voices and desires of the entire Community - which is not of one kind but very diverse.



I do understand, but IN that diversity, I simply requested more of that particular genre. I don't think it's unreasonable. Also, for a teenager to read about force feeding and the lot (of course excluding any sexual inuendos), is no different than a child reading about the likes of Hansel and Gretel and other such violent stories. Read Lizzy's stories. You'll see what most people do find very interesting from our perspective. I think if you poll people, you'll find that I'm far from alone. Most people do enjoy the force feeding stories and revenge stories with immensity.


----------



## Blackjack

fatlilboy said:


> Most people do enjoy the force feeding stories and revenge stories with immensity.



This may surprise you, but although Dims is accepting of feederism, _not everyone supports it_. Some folks just like straight erotica, and based on the lack of stories like you've requested, one could assume that they're more vocal about it.

And please, explain how a fairy tale can even be considered similar to a story written and designed to arouse readers. I honestly don't get that.


----------

